

Why BuzzFeed Is the Most Important News Organization in the World - davidiach
http://stratechery.com/2015/buzzfeed-important-news-organization-world/

======
v4n4d1s
I think FuzzBeed
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908316))
is way more important.

